# after rest martial arts program



## nobleman (Aug 9, 2002)

halo everyone,
i've taken my rest period after i take some rehabilitation for my muscle. And now i want to  make a one year program of martial arts. can you recommend me a program for my "Come Back Plan"?


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 13, 2002)

It may help if you could tell us what is available in your area.  It would be a bit useless for us to suggest something and not have it available in your area.

Cthulhu


----------



## sweeper (Aug 13, 2002)

he's from indonesia.

but may I ask what you are looking for, what are you comming back from and what are you coming to? why only one year?


----------



## nobleman (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm looking for program that can make improvement from my weakness. i suffered some muscle strain because i put too much stress on my conditioning program since i started to be an autodidak martial artist, i decided that because when i joined some martial arts club, all of my coaches seemed don't understand my physical fitness so i decided to make my own program and hope i could balancing my self with another student, and that's why muscle strain came to me and i should take rest period and do some rehab like muscle massaging. What i'm looking for is some program sugestion that maybe will make physical improvement to me so next year i can join a martial arts club again.


----------



## sweeper (Aug 18, 2002)

genneraly speaking martial arts aren't gona help you recouperate from over straining your self..  I don't know the extent of your injury, I would suggest talking to a doctor, unless it's serious a few weeks of rest should get you back in the game, and if it is serious than you need to see a medical doctor.


----------

